# Aragorn's guises



## HLGStrider (Nov 14, 2002)

*Guises*

Aragorn is often said to change his "Guise." 

Does he do this through mental power or actually have a physical trick?

My favorite example of it is when he pulls his cape back over himself when resting on a pile of rubbish in what remains of Isenguard.
"Old Strider is back."

A few things:
In Bree he uses an accent to disguise himself as well as clothes.
A shower and a shave would do wonders.
He can pull it on and off pretty fast.
The name helps... Strider vs Aragorn.

Is Gandalf's system of appearing an old beggar similar in method?


----------



## ltas (Nov 15, 2002)

"Through mental power" - are you asking if Aragorn has mental strenght to make people notice only those things about him that he wants to be noticed? Now that would be interesting.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 15, 2002)

I would say that it was some ability to show himself as a king when he wanted, and as Strider if that was more appropriate. He does it on the one hand by mental abilities (if you feel a certain way, you mostly show it on the outside as well), but also by his clothes and how he talks.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 15, 2002)

Who knows? Maybe Radagast taught him a thing or two. It says somewhere that Radagast was a master of shapes and changes of hue. He'd be the chameleon of the wizards. He'd be able to teach Aragorn some good ways to disguise himself. He helped watch the Shire sometimes. Maybe Aragorn ran into him. I don't know. That's what I'd like to think. Anyways, no, it was probably just really good disguises and stupid people all over the place.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 15, 2002)

By mentally I mean basically what Niniel suggested, but a bit more complicated. Can he change is "aura" or cast a different picture of himself onto other people's perception? Some people can see through it... Frodo did and Eomer was suspicious.

Clothes obviously have a lot to do with it.

He does obviously use accents.

I always wondered what a Bree accent sounded like and what other accents he could use... 

Gandalf can do similar things. 

Obviously there is something in his manner that he can turn on and off known as "kingliness."


----------



## Niniel (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't think it's something magical like that; I think he can just show his feelings in how he appears, so if he feels kingly, he shows it in his appearance.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

well,I think he has a psychical trick.people often see what the want to see.And Aragorn just manipulates their wishes.
And something else.Tolkien likes Aragorn as a character.I even would say Aragorn it his favourite character.Aragorn often becomes taller,in a moments when he shows his greatness.So I would say that the taller you are ,the more noble person you become.That's why when Aragorn shows his true character he becomes taller and seems greater.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 15, 2002)

> "Fear not!" said a strange voice behind him. Frodo turned and saw Strider, and yet not Strider, for the weatherworn Ranger was no longer there. In the stern sat Aragorn son of Arathorn, proud and erect, guiding the boat with skilful strokes; his hood was cast back, and his dark hair was blowing in the wind, a light was in his eyes: a king returning from exile to his own land.



Hmmm well if you read this it makes it seem like both, it was Strider and not yet Strider, but Aragorn son of Arathorn, I'd say thats mental. But his hood was cast back, and his dark hair was blowing in the wind, a light was in his eyes, I'd say thats physical. Hmmmmmm, curious, most curious indeed.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 16, 2002)

Well after all, he's just sooooooo handsome...


----------



## Walter (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Well after all, he's just sooooooo handsome...  *


In the book or in the movie? 

_Our dear Aragorn many guises shows:
the Dúnadan comes first. I find his woes
obscure at times. Not easily he goes;
too often are his lights held up in brackets.
Yet error should he spot it, he'll attack its
sources and head, exposing ramps and rackets,
the tortuous byways of the wicked heart
and intellect corrupt. Yea many a dart
he crosses with the fiery ones! The art
of minor fiends and major he reveals -
when Strider is on his trail the devil sqeals,
for cloven feet have vulnerable heels._

...based on Tolkien, typos on my account


----------



## Niniel (Nov 16, 2002)

I think you're right Gil-Galad, that LOTR Aragorn is equally important in the book as Frodo, and so is one of the most important characters. It's just as much about his development from Ranger to King, as about Frodo's development. He has always been one of my favourites, and not just because he's so handsome...


----------



## ltas (Nov 16, 2002)

I have always used to think that Aragorn had to have pretty extraordinary acting talent and also, having travelled around so much, knew how to "blend in". 
But HLG's suggestion made me think that perhaps, having the mental power he had, Aragorn could on some occasions make people see what he wanted to, somehow alter their minds or affect their senses or...


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 16, 2002)

> In the book or in the movie?


The book... all based on my imagination of course, but I can imagine pretty well... 

Anyway, I have always admired Aragorn's strength, nobility, and fidelity. Also I find the ability to shift in and out of personalities... alluring? Intriguing? Something like that.

He can definately stare down the bad guys. However, he didn't use this on the annoying little Bree guys. 

Here's a question:

If Aragorn could choose to cast his appearance on others perceptions, how come he didn't choose to make himself "trustworthy" around Bree. They were of course judging by appearances and that he didn't talk much, but you think that it would've made his work easier... or was this not an option?


----------



## Niniel (Nov 17, 2002)

I think that the people of Bree knew the Rangers already a long time, and had never trusted them. For Aragorn it would have been very difficult to make them trust him, since they were used to distrusting any Ranger for so long. When he was young, I don't think he could look so powerful, later he had other things to do (since it would have cost him lots of effort to do it). So I think he just chose not to.
On the other hand, it would completely spoil the story. If Aragorn was held in high regard by the people of Bree, Butterbur would have told Frodo immediately that he should ask help from Aragorn. Then there would have been no development from the foul-lpoking, distruted Ranger to the King Elessar, and so an important part of the storyline would have been spoiled. These two reasons make it clear IMO why Aragorn was not trusted in Bree.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 17, 2002)

Definately. 

Did you trust him at first? My friend thought I was kind of dull when I said that at first I thought he was bad... I fell in love with him about Weathertop.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 18, 2002)

The first time I read the book I was so busy reading that I had no time to think about what I thought. Before I could make any decision as to whether I liked him or not, I got to the Weathertop part, and after that I absolutely trusted him of course. But I guess I didn't think that Gandalf would be so bad a judge of people that he would advise Frodo to go with someone that turned out bad.


----------



## Legolam (Nov 18, 2002)

I think Aragorn was just such a well travelled man that he could blend in anywhere. It's actually very easy to pretend to be something you're not, or something that you used to be, with different groups of people.

I don't think Aragorn would have wanted to be trusted round Bree. That wouldn't have helped his cause at all, as he didn't want to reveal himself too soon. He also wouldn't have wanted to let anyone know that the Shire was being protected, because that would have begged the question to the Enemy of "why".


----------



## ltas (Nov 18, 2002)

I agree with Legolam that it was probably most useful to A. to stay as unnoticed by the inhabitants of Bree as possible. And, in general, Rangers had always tried to keep a low profile.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Definately.
> 
> Did you trust him at first? My friend thought I was kind of dull when I said that at first I thought he was bad... I fell in love with him about Weathertop. *


Yes I trusted him at first.If he wasn't one of the main characters,Tolkien wouldn't pay any attention of him.I mean special attention.And he did.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *
> I don't think Aragorn would have wanted to be trusted round Bree. That wouldn't have helped his cause at all, as he didn't want to reveal himself too soon. He also wouldn't have wanted to let anyone know that the Shire was being protected, because that would have begged the question to the Enemy of "why". *


I would say that Aragorn didn't want to be trusted round Bree,but Tolkien made him seem trustful to us,the readers of hte book.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought it was kind of spooky of him... sneaking over the gate like that... BOO!

Maybe it was the letter that convinced me. It's been awhile...my main problem was I'd been reading the titles of the chapters ahead and I noticed one called Knife in the Dark... and when this secretive guy showed up my first thought was "He's going to stab Frodo" in the dark... and I started trying to guess the plot about being betrayed by this secretive guy... Then I fell in love...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I Then I fell in love...  *


With me???


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Really I don't think our politics are quite the same, Gil... but if you want to believe that... *


I can change my politics,only because of you......


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *That would be an incredibly long distance dating scenario. *


I lost my will to live anymore........


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Gil, sometimes I really think you expect me to move to Bulgaria... *


Actually I DO!!!I'm looking for a friend of mine (from the forum of course)who wants to come in BG.To be my guest for a week or two.....and have a great time and lots of fun!!!!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *If I say no are you going to comit suicide? *


well.....I'll see.If you say no you lose.......


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Not knowing what exactly you had planned for me upon arrival and not having the means to get there anyway I will choose not to comment...   *


Hm,everything which is included in the excursions-sightseeing,lots of parties,clubbing.Actually the last time when a friend of mine from The Netherlands came he enjoyed his visit in BG.but anyway......we are again too far from the main topic.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *but anyway......we are again too far from the main topic. *



Yes you are, not there is anything left to say on this topic really....


----------



## Walter (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey I enjoyed that dialog. For a while I thought I was listening to "FlirtLine"... 

To sum up my opinion about this thread's topic, I don't think it was sort of magic Aragorn used. He was just experienced having lived life through many ups and downs, in all sorts of societies (Rivendell, Gondor, etc.) or a lack thereof (as ranger). One learns to accomodate to these situations and hence he has a whole bandwith of "appearances" which can be taken as "guises"...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *Hey I enjoyed that dialog. For a while I thought I was listening to "FlirtLine"...
> 
> To sum up my opinion about this thread's topic, I don't think it was sort of magic Aragorn used. He was just experienced having lived life through many ups and downs, in all sorts of societies (Rivendell, Gondor, etc.) or a lack thereof (as ranger). One learns to accomodate to these situations and hence he has a whole bandwith of "appearances" which can be taken as "guises"... *


Hm you definately were listening to "FlirtLine"...     
As a whole I agree with your opinion that it wasn't a magic.Aragorn definately had enough experience and he was able to "play" diferent roles.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2003)

Another thread that needs cleaned up from Gil-Gilad and I. ..I'm going to delete my offtopic posts in it. . .but I'd like a mod to delete Gil's, as I can't.


----------



## Beleg (Sep 30, 2003)

> Another thread that needs cleaned up from Gil-Gilad and I. ..I'm going to delete my offtopic posts in it. . .but I'd like a mod to delete Gil's, as I can't.



LOL! I laughed for sometime after reading those posts!!


However, I would like to ask you: How is there any mental power involved in all the experiences you provided? 
I have to agree with Walter, He summed it up the best.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 30, 2003)

I have no proof that there was any mental power.

I think what gave me the idea was the Palantir incident. He definitately was somehow casting an image in this incident. I can't see him showing himself to Sauron by just showering and combing his hair.


----------

